# Fish Batter Recipe



## nodakoutdoors.com

I make my own fish batter and usually use it for walleye, but I find myself using it on everything nowadays and people seem to like it so I thought I'd share.

*Fish Batter Recipe*

-------

1 cup bread crumbs (I throw in some italian stuffing mix crushed up too)
1/3 cup flour
3 tbs cajun seasoning (tone it down if you want, I like it this way)
2 tbs garlic salt
2 tbs jerk seasoning (if you don't have it, add another tbs. cajon seasoning and add 1 tsp. of cayenne pepper)
1 tbs Lawry's seasoning

-------

Throw all of the fish batter ingredients in a ziploc, and mix it up.

Crack 2 eggs and add 1/4 cup of milk to a mix and whip.

Dip the fish in the egg mixture, than pull up... trying to let most of the excess drip off.

Throw in the ziploc and shake.

Take a deep skillet or frying pan, and add enough veg. oil to let it get 1/2 inch high, heat the pan to MEDIUM. (I prefer it not to get extra crispy)

Throw on a plate, covered by a paper towel and serve hot.

Pretty easy and common way to cook any fried fish.


----------



## Ref

Chris,

Did you ever try this recipe in a deep fryer rather than a frying pan? I'm assuming it should work the same.


----------



## djleye

A healthier alternative to this would be to broil the fish after it is coated. It is the way I cook when at home. Shore lunch definately should be done in a pan though!!!!


----------



## KEN W

I always deep fry mine in a Flash Fryer.....it's the only way to get the oil hot enough and keep it there.The filets come out with no oil taste at all.


----------



## dblkluk

You want to add a little crunch to your next batch. After you dip the fillet in the batter, roll it in (dry) instant mashed potato, and throw it in the oil. MMmm....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I can feel myself getting fatter as I read this! -- I will be trying it on some left-over pheasant breasts this evening!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Also for x-tra crunch....add some corn meal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yes, it'd work exactly the same.

Chris



Ref said:


> Chris,
> 
> Did you ever try this recipe in a deep fryer rather than a frying pan? I'm assuming it should work the same.


----------



## mallard

I use the potato buds also.We ran out of the normal breading on a trip a while back and used crushed spicy dorito's instead.Mmmm mmm!


----------



## MossyMO

One of my co-worker's brought some fish to work and I really liked his recipe, had a good bite to it. Hoping to try it tonight and also Chris's recipe......

Mike's Fish Recipe

- 1/2 box of Cajun Shore Lunch
- equal amount of instant potatoes
- salt, pepper, garlic salt, Mrs. Dash to your liking
- soak Fish in milk for 3 to 4 hours
- dip in seasoning
- dip in 2 to 4 mixed eggs
- dip in seasoning

For beer batter, mix beer till pasty and chill, sticks better to the fish if
chilled. Also, fry diced jalapeño's till soft and add to mixture. If I
understood Mike correctly, with the beer batter recipe, you have a dry
mixture and also the pasty beer batter mixture. First dip fish out of the
milk into the dry mixture, then into the beer batter mixture.


----------

